# JUST NOT WORTH--RECOMMENDED CHANGES FOR UBER



## CAPTNTIM (Nov 9, 2016)

I've been driving for 2 weeks; my car gets 17 miles to the gallon. With the rates Uber charges riders (too low) plus how far I have to constantly drive to go get people, plus giving up 25% to Uber; it just doesn't pay. I chase Surge rates around the town, but they disappear off the map within minutes only to appear in another place far away.......and no way for people to do tips like Lyft...... its just impossible to make a living doing this. I really like driving, and have enjoyed talking with my clients. I've had nothing but 5 star ratings...

UBER SHOULD FIX:
1. Should definitely charge more to riders ($1/mile)...there is no reason this service should be cheaper than a cab service.
2. Uber should adjust % taken from Drivers (15-20% max).
3. Consider paying drivers for pickup distance to get to the client.
4. Make surge in an area last more than a few minutes at a time...that is ridiculous and not fair to drivers who are trying to respond to the demand for that area only to get there and have it leave.
5. Consider different rates for larger/nicer cars in cities even where you only have Uber x options....I drive a Cadallic and people love it; but it gets 17 miles per gallon, so I can no longer keep driving for UBER.
6. Add OPTIONS for TIPS and encourage them. 

I'm done with Uber, can't sustain this cost of driving.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

CAPTNTIM said:


> I've been driving for 2 weeks; my car gets 17 miles to the gallon. With the rates Uber charges riders (too low) plus how far I have to constantly drive to go get people, plus giving up 25% to Uber; it just doesn't pay. I chase Surge rates around the town, but they disappear off the map within minutes only to appear in another place far away.......and no way for people to do tips like Lyft...... its just impossible to make a living doing this. I really like driving, and have enjoyed talking with my clients. I've had nothing but 5 star ratings...
> 
> UBER SHOULD FIX:
> 1. Should definitely charge more to riders ($1/mile)...there is no reason this service should be cheaper than a cab service.
> ...



Yes Uber should charge the riders mores, which they have already started doing in some areas. At the same time they need to compensate the driver with the increase.
This is not going to happen sorry.
This also will not happen.
Never chase surge you are wasting gas and money. It is based on the number of drivers and number of request. If you are in a surge area great if not either drive at base rates or log off.
Once again not going to happen. They want rates to be equal across the board in an area for UberX rides.
This has been an issue for a long time and there does not seem to be any hope.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Where do you drive? How many hours and rides do you get per shift?


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Welcome and Uber knows new drivers like you are doing this and doesn't care.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Now pax got used to cheap rides,so raising the fare is going to be good for us taxi drivers. so rideshare needs to keep the prices as they are right now or lower them more so they can get more customers.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Taxi will never be back. Uber and other rideshare companies will take over the market. Here in Boston isn't bad I would like a increase per mile but its fine for now.


----------



## Ben Doerr (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you for being a valued partner.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

A lot of the issues you mentioned are not Uber issues but YOU issues.

First you made a rookie mistake to chase surges, a surge just pulls riders from nearby. Also it is not smart to rideshare with a car that gets such bad gas mileage unless you are doing select, black or xl where the pay rate is significantly better.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

This is one of those "I told you so not to drive but you don't listen to us" story of new drivers thinking they'll make $35/hour. Sometimes it's best to not say anything to new drivers and let them experience it for themselves.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> A lot of the issues you mentioned are not Uber issues but YOU issues.
> 
> First you made a rookie mistake to chase surges, a surge just pulls riders from nearby. Also it is not smart to rideshare with a car that gets such bad gas mileage unless you are doing select, black or xl where the pay rate is significantly better.


Exactly. My jaw dropped when I saw 17mpg  my car gets an average of 35mpg and that's pushing it to be profitable


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Welcome to the world of transportation for pay........you finally understand what is cabbies go through........ain't it fun?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

At 17mpg you cannot afford to chase anything. You should be parking it at the nearest hotspot near where you drop off and waiting for a ping. On top of that I would probably focus on peak times or if there is oversaturation in your area then the very early hours when there tend to be less Ubers out. Otherwise you are probably paying for the privilege of driving people around in your vehicle.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Taxi will never be back. Uber and other rideshare companies will take over the market. Here in Boston isn't bad I would like a increase per mile but its fine for now.


Yes taxi is coming back. maybe another year or so. unless rideshare drivers get used to work for pennies,


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

At least you figured this out quickly. Many drivers kid themselves for months, even years, before they do the math. Some drivers make money (in large markets driving many hours and late night shifts) but most are better off with a real job.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

CAPTNTIM said:


> my car gets 17 miles to the gallon


You've identified your problem, and be very sure that it is _your_ problem, not the platforms.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

17 miles to the gallon? What the hell do you drive around in? If my car is not getting 47 MPG, I am pissed beyond belief.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Euius said:


> You've identified your problem, and be very sure that it is _your_ problem, not the platforms.


You beat me to it.


----------



## Marx (Nov 18, 2016)

I am with the driver on this... See below.

With $100.00 in fares:

25% Uber fee
20% State/Federal Taxes
15% Fuel Costs
10% Maintenance

= $30.00 Take Home Pay

We are extracting the value out of our vehicles and we are extracting the life out of ourselves. There is no forseable financial gain for drivers under the cost structure of the platform.


----------



## Goober4Uber (Nov 20, 2016)

CAPTNTIM said:


> I've been driving for 2 weeks; my car gets 17 miles to the gallon. With the rates Uber charges riders (too low) plus how far I have to constantly drive to go get people, plus giving up 25% to Uber; it just doesn't pay. I chase Surge rates around the town, but they disappear off the map within minutes only to appear in another place far away.......and no way for people to do tips like Lyft...... its just impossible to make a living doing this. I really like driving, and have enjoyed talking with my clients. I've had nothing but 5 star ratings...
> 
> UBER SHOULD FIX:
> 1. Should definitely charge more to riders ($1/mile)...there is no reason this service should be cheaper than a cab service.
> ...


While we understand your concerns the fare seems correct by us. Thanks for being a valued partner of Uber technologies. lol I've been doing it less than 2 weeks and it's kinda skimpy on pay for sure!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CAPTNTIM said:


> I've been driving for 2 weeks; my car gets 17 miles to the gallon. With the rates Uber charges riders (too low) plus how far I have to constantly drive to go get people, plus giving up 25% to Uber; it just doesn't pay. I chase Surge rates around the town, but they disappear off the map within minutes only to appear in another place far away.......and no way for people to do tips like Lyft...... its just impossible to make a living doing this. I really like driving, and have enjoyed talking with my clients. I've had nothing but 5 star ratings...
> 
> UBER SHOULD FIX:
> 1. Should definitely charge more to riders ($1/mile)...there is no reason this service should be cheaper than a cab service.
> ...


17 MPG !?!?
WHAT DO YOU DRIVE ?


----------



## Babysitterfordrunks (Nov 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 17 MPG !?!?
> WHAT DO YOU DRIVE ?


OMG! LOL


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

There are reasons Ubering is cheaper than cab services. Generally it is more efficient in steady request times when you should be working. You gain efficiency by not having to drive from one side of the city to the other to get a trip like a cab sometimes has to. Sure as an uber driver you will have to go get someone, but you can control that somewhat by setting your own limits to how far you'll go to pick someone up. Like if it is 20min away, nope. But 5-10 definitely. Uber should compensate for a driver that is willing to drive 20 minutes plus to pickup. That means there were no other drivers closer and you are providing a service to the company/rider by going out of your way. The worst thing is driving 20 minutes and then their trip is 3 miles. Totally not worth it then... Generally in my short time doing this driving a ridiculous long distance to pick up hasn't been a big problem. It does happen from time to time though.

I think the 5 minute free cancellation window is too big, it either needs to be 2 minutes or the cancellation fee goes up for every minute. 1 for 1, 2 for 2 $3 for 3 etc. It is sometimes a big PITA to get Nav going, then finding a way in traffic to change heading This can take 1-3 minutes just to get going in the right direction only to have someone cancel... And why does Uber get a % cut of the cancel fee. That is BS... The driver should get the full $5... IMO

The % they take out seems high, and if it was 10 we'd want 5, 20 we'd want 10-15. It is a service they provide. How else would you get relatively safe paying riders without uber type programs? Answer is you wouldn't. The only other way is to drive a Cab and work for a company on their terms. Consider that % a Franchise/Referral/Marketing fee. In my opinion all Uber fees should be tax deductible. It is a direct cost of doing business. No Uber, No business.

I agree that Surge seems to come and go too fast. It is like some drivers have the ability to teleport to the surge area... lol Or maybe they are experienced drivers with data of where to be and when.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Yea you can't really use a Cadillac for UberX, not gonna work. It has to be something that at least gets 30mpg or so, hopefully more. They really really don't tell us these details when we sign up, they lead you to believe you can use whatever car and make money. If you need this as your only job, would you be willing to trade in the Caddy on a smaller car?


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Marx said:


> With $100.00 in fares:
> 25% Uber fee
> 20% State/Federal Taxes
> 15% Fuel Costs
> ...


Don't forget TNC insurance...
Probably more like $20 net on $100 in fares.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Marx said:


> With $100.00 in fares:
> *25% Uber fee
> 20% State/Federal Taxes*
> 15% Fuel Costs
> ...


Here's the part that bugs me most with regards to this forum. I hear a lot of blame being placed upon uBer around here (and rightfully so), but no one ever acknowledges or addresses the other half of the problem - Government.

uBer takes 25% - 30% of all fares which is highway robbery plain and simple. But Govt also steals 20% out of our pockets! And for what I ask? What great service do they provide that justifies such a high percentage? (Don't say roads, we're already taxed three times over for roads). Drivers pay sales tax when they buy a vehicle, annual registration tax, fuel tax, etc... uBer is also getting gouged by Govt with permit taxes, income taxes, airport taxes, tolls etc... which in turn leads to lower pay because uBer has less money for drivers. Plus throw in all the legal costs uBer endures due to to lawsuits brought upon by corrupt Govts, lawyers, unions and livery companies. Again, less money to pay drivers.

How often do we need to be taxed in order for Govt to have enough of our money?
When will people understand that crony capitalism, excessive regulations, and special interests is also a big issue in this industry?
Imagine if all uBer and Lyft drivers could work without having to surrender *HALF* their income to a corporate overlord and a corrupt, bloated Govt?
*Time to drain the swamp!*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CAPTNTIM said:


> I've been driving for 2 weeks; my car gets 17 miles to the gallon. With the rates Uber charges riders (too low) plus how far I have to constantly drive to go get people, plus giving up 25% to Uber; it just doesn't pay. I chase Surge rates around the town, but they disappear off the map within minutes only to appear in another place far away.......and no way for people to do tips like Lyft...... its just impossible to make a living doing this. I really like driving, and have enjoyed talking with my clients. I've had nothing but 5 star ratings...
> 
> UBER SHOULD FIX:
> 1. Should definitely charge more to riders ($1/mile)...there is no reason this service should be cheaper than a cab service.
> ...


Uber is UNSUSTAINABLE !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

u-Boat said:


> Here's the part that bugs me most with regards to this forum. I hear a lot of blame being placed upon uBer around here (and rightfully so), but no one ever acknowledges or addresses the other half of the problem - Government.
> 
> uBer takes 25% - 30% of all fares which is highway robbery plain and simple. But Govt also steals 20% out of our pockets! And for what I ask? What great service do they provide that justifies such a high percentage? (Don't say roads, we're already taxed three times over for roads). Drivers pay sales tax when they buy a vehicle, annual registration tax, fuel tax, etc... uBer is also getting gouged by Govt with permit taxes, income taxes, airport taxes, tolls etc... which in turn leads to lower pay because uBer has less money for drivers. Plus throw in all the legal costs uBer endures due to to lawsuits brought upon by corrupt Govts, lawyers, unions and livery companies. Again, less money to pay drivers.
> 
> ...


Uber has become it's own swamp already.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

So take away Uber, how would you drive for pay without it? You'd be driving a taxi for a company on their terms. With Uber you don't have to market your business, you don't have to keep cash on hand, you don't have to wait in long cab queues for passengers... probably more that I am missing. Now I agree that 25% is a little high, but if it was 20% everyone would want 10%, 10% everyone would want 5...

Uber is an extremely complex business. Can you imagine the math behind all this stuff? It has to be crazy and ever changing/evolving. This stuff isn't cheap.



u-Boat said:


> Here's the part that bugs me most with regards to this forum. I hear a lot of blame being placed upon uBer around here (and rightfully so), but no one ever acknowledges or addresses the other half of the problem - Government.
> 
> uBer takes 25% - 30% of all fares which is highway robbery plain and simple. But Govt also steals 20% out of our pockets! And for what I ask? What great service do they provide that justifies such a high percentage? (Don't say roads, we're already taxed three times over for roads). Drivers pay sales tax when they buy a vehicle, annual registration tax, fuel tax, etc... uBer is also getting gouged by Govt with permit taxes, income taxes, airport taxes, tolls etc... which in turn leads to lower pay because uBer has less money for drivers. Plus throw in all the legal costs uBer endures due to to lawsuits brought upon by corrupt Govts, lawyers, unions and livery companies. Again, less money to pay drivers.
> 
> ...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jfinks said:


> The % they take out seems high, and if it was 10 we'd want 5, 20 we'd want 10-15. It is a service they provide. How else would you get relatively safe paying riders without uber type programs? Answer is you wouldn't..


Uber's taste should be the same on every fare. It is no more work, and no more expense is incurred by Uber to run its algorithm for a 1 mile trip than it is for 100 mile trip.

Remember they are a technology company, not a transportation concern.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

jfinks said:


> So take away Uber, how would you drive for pay without it? You'd be driving a taxi for a company on their terms. With Uber you don't have to market your business, you don't have to keep cash on hand, you don't have to wait in long cab queues for passengers... probably more that I am missing. Now I agree that 25% is a little high, but if it was 20% everyone would want 10%, 10% everyone would want 5...
> 
> Uber is an extremely complex business. Can you imagine the math behind all this stuff? It has to be crazy and ever changing/evolving. This stuff isn't cheap.


I'm with you with regards to the merits of uBer. Simple tech, cashless, no marketing... all great attributes. The concept of uBer is the best compromise between regulation and free market. But drivers (supposed "independent contractors" LMAO) need to have more say in the equation. Right now it's all uBer, lawyers, unions and Government. Currently drivers, the backbone of the equation, are getting screwed.


----------



## Babysitterfordrunks (Nov 25, 2016)

jfinks said:


> There are reasons Ubering is cheaper than cab services. Generally it is more efficient in steady request times when you should be working. You gain efficiency by not having to drive from one side of the city to the other to get a trip like a cab sometimes has to. Sure as an uber driver you will have to go get someone, but you can control that somewhat by setting your own limits to how far you'll go to pick someone up. Like if it is 20min away, nope. But 5-10 definitely. Uber should compensate for a driver that is willing to drive 20 minutes plus to pickup. That means there were no other drivers closer and you are providing a service to the company/rider by going out of your way. The worst thing is driving 20 minutes and then their trip is 3 miles. Totally not worth it then... Generally in my short time doing this driving a ridiculous long distance to pick up hasn't been a big problem. It does happen from time to time though.
> 
> I think the 5 minute free cancellation window is too big, it either needs to be 2 minutes or the cancellation fee goes up for every minute. 1 for 1, 2 for 2 $3 for 3 etc. It is sometimes a big PITA to get Nav going, then finding a way in traffic to change heading This can take 1-3 minutes just to get going in the right direction only to have someone cancel... And why does Uber get a % cut of the cancel fee. That is BS... The driver should get the full $5... IMO
> 
> ...


Suggestion is well stated! "Teleport" Uber is watching too much StarTrek, living in a fantasy world. They would feel differently if we were using THEIR cars to drive the extra - wasted mileage.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Babysitterfordrunks said:


> Suggestion is well stated! "Teleport" Uber is watching too much StarTrek, living in a fantasy world. They would feel differently if we were using THEIR cars to drive the extra - wasted mileage.


Uber is living in reality, the expense and bother of traveling far distances to pick folks up isn't one they have to bear, there is no reason for them to be concerned as long as there are partners out there willing to pick them up.

When, and if, substantial numbers of these passengers in the boondocks are left stranded and Uber starts missing that money, then they'll address it. Until then, it isn't something they are compelled to address


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

But what would the average uber driver say in the equation? All they could say is less cut/higher fares. They have no idea what goes into this and what the costs are. Goverments, unions, lawyers all have costs. Maybe in future the costs will come down. Taxis hate Uber, riders hate taxis, those are facts. Uber is fighting a war with deeply entrenched enemies that want them dead. We just have to weather the storm.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

What's interesting is that Governments at the local level even hate Uber. You know how much money they make off of drunk drivers? It is insane. Uber type services are cutting into that revenue. As a society Uber drivers are doing everyone a great service by taking potential drunk drivers off the road. It is so easy and economical that it is pretty much a no brainer for a person or group of people to not use an Uber instead of driving or making one of their friends a DD.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

jfinks said:


> What's interesting is that Governments at the local level even hate Uber. You know how much money they make off of drunk drivers? It is insane. Uber type services are cutting into that revenue. As a society Uber drivers are doing everyone a great service by taking potential drunk drivers off the road. It is so easy and economical that it is pretty much a no brainer for a person or group of people to not use an Uber instead of driving or making one of their friends a DD.


When I do do uber,and ask why do I drive uber.I use the drunk driving answer everytime. And it makes sense.Because here in Connecticut the drunk driving rates are dropping dramatically,but people are still dying every day while driving.272 + deaths this year alone.The doo doo part of my statement looks funny,but make sense.


----------



## Babysitterfordrunks (Nov 25, 2016)

I admire your genrousity to strangers and preventing drunk driving accidents. However most people drive Uber to make money. At this point I go to school and have no other way to support myself, that would be as flexible as the Uber business. 

Drivers are not privy to the costs on Ubers side and what their cut goes to pay. Obviously clearing credit card transactions and disputes is a big deal. Uber has legitamate expenses that should be covered, but so do we. 

In all fairness, I think we will find a happy medium for pricing if Uber would control the surge process better. Hence, longer surges, and maybe even redlining large areas for periods of time during rush hours.

I have seen them do that in smaller areas during sporting events. 1.5x in about a 3 mile square box for 2 hour blocks of time with multiple blocks available. I was a happy - happy Uber driver that day, made lots of money.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Yea you can't really use a Cadillac for UberX, not gonna work. It has to be something that at least gets 30mpg or so, hopefully more. They really really don't tell us these details when we sign up, they lead you to believe you can use whatever car and make money. If you need this as your only job, would you be willing to trade in the Caddy on a smaller car?


If you have a caddy you should be doing select xl or black.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

jfinks said:


> ... Uber is an extremely complex business. Can you imagine the math behind all this stuff? It has to be crazy and ever changing/evolving. This stuff isn't cheap.


Just like freedom, math ain't free!


----------

